# Cars 2,blu ray dts-hd audio popping sounds.



## LazyGuru (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi all,
i hope this is the right area for my question, wasn't to sure if i should post this in movie section so here we go.
This evening i rented cars on bluray,will at the beginning of the film where they go back to the old town of radiator springs. When i watching this scene all of the sudden pop,pop,pop from the audio!. I was using dts-hd 5.1 codec and so i stop it for few seconds and hit play again and there's the popping noises. Bluray player samsung bdp-1500 latest firmware. Has anyone here had any kind of audio issues for cars 2?. I pop in another bluray movie kungfu panda and no issues,i must of gotten a bad disk?.
:scratch:


----------



## LazyGuru (Aug 8, 2011)

Ah,no reply's yet. I was hoping for someone else that had the same issue with the audio,i had no issues with video play back. And,will the popping i heard ruin my speaker system plus receiver?. Any feedback be appreciated.  (thanks to the op,i knew i should of posted it here,but wasn't sure thank you admin.)

-LazyGuru-


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thread moved to the Blu-ray, DVD, Disc Media Players forum. Hopefully someone can help you here.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/blu-ray-dvd-disc-media-players/


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Are you using a receiver or is this straight to a tv?


----------



## LazyGuru (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep,it was my pioneer elite vsx-92 txh. This was the first i time had that issue. Funny thing is,i wasn't pushing the unit hard at all,maybe medium volume.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Im not aware of Pioneer having the issue but some older marantz firmware versions pop when decoding. Not likely to work but see if decoding in the player fixes the issue.


----------



## LazyGuru (Aug 8, 2011)

LazyGuru said:


> Yep,it was my pioneer elite vsx-92 txh. This was the first i time had that issue. Funny thing is,i wasn't pushing the unit hard at all,maybe medium volume.


 for got to mention that,i'm using samsung bdp-1500 combo dvd & blu ray player,with latest firmware. Sorry,for got to that add that as well.


----------



## LazyGuru (Aug 8, 2011)

(update). I played around with my system today,first just the receiver through optical cable to my pc with a sound card, and i was playing music from apple itunes radio section for 30 minutes,and i didn't hear any crackling or popping noise at all. So then,i pop in another blu ray disk "fast five" during the scene where they were hijacking the cars from train and there goes the crackling and popping sound again. The noise isn't that loud at all. I have a feeling it's the dvd/blu ray player and i did check for firmware update and no updates were found.

Tomorrow i'll barrow a player from my brother it's a vizio unit and see if it does it. I'll report back soon. Thanks for the reply's.

-LazyGuru-


----------



## LazyGuru (Aug 8, 2011)

(update) to audio issues.
My brother drop off his vizio blu ray player this morning and i pop in cars 2 no issues at all. No popping noises nor crackling. I have to wonder if the laser is dirty on my samsung player? The unit is only 2 years old so that can't be it. I'm going to buy a blu ray dvd cleaner to see if that works for my samsung. Wish this hobby was "trouble shooting free". Now i know what it is.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

My samsung bd-p1600 is still going strong, spent $75 open box a couple of years ago. Considering its seen lots of hours I wont consider it a bad product when it does finally give out, even if thats tomorrow. You can find a bd-p1500 "like new" on amazon for $50 shipped and a 30 day return policy. The 1600 can be had for about $70 if you want to upgrade to the streaming services of netflix and pandora and such.


----------

